# what to use if oxygen absorbers are not available?



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm wondering if there's anything else that could be used to preserve dry goods.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Hand warmers are the same thing as oxygen absorbers some people even use them for the 5 gal pales. The heat is caused by the reaction of powdered iron and a salt solution. The oxygen combines with the metal and make rust (iron oxide) using up the oxygen. 

PS: Silica gel is used to absorb moister and most can be rejuvenated in the over and used again. Both Oxygen absorbers and silica gel can is sold on Amazon.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Both Oxygen absorbers and silica gel can is sold on Amazon.com


Both, along with mylar bags can be found on ebay also.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Both, along with mylar bags can be found on ebay also.


Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers is the 21 century way of storing food for long time cheaply and very easy to use. I think for storing foods it almost makes vacuum packing obsolete. Unfortunately I had to find that out the hard way after I purchased a vacuum sealer.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have also heard that the plastic soda bottles are treated with an oxygen reduction chemical. I've seen people store rice, beans etc in these for long periods of time once they are cleaned out.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

oxygen absorbers are made of rust.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Leon said:


> oxygen absorbers are made of rust.


that kinda scary to think i have rice with a bag of rust .


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

miho said:


> that kinda scary to think i have rice with a bag of rust .


You can eat rust too it's not toxic. Old doctors used to say boil three iron nails in a pot of water and leave it for a day and then drink it to cure anemia. Come to think of it many iron vitamin brands use it too. Powdered iron oxide.


----------



## WILD MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

I use hand warmers they work great and they are on sale at walmart this time of year.


----------

